# Please Help :(



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

I've Had My Hedgehog(Gizz) For Nearly A Year Now...But Recently I've Had 2 Problems With Him (a) He's Missing One Of His Front Teeth(I Live In Ireland And No-one Seems To Know Anything Bout Hedgepigs Here) And I Dunno Wat To Do...Do Hedgehogs Loose And Regrow Teeth?

My Second Thing Is That Recently He Seems To Have Become Obbsessed With "masterbation". I'm not Trying To be Rude But Im Wondering Will He Stop Because Its Every Time I Take Him Out...And I Have Little Brothers Who Love Him But Cant Be With Him While He's Out Anymore . Please please please reply any help r suggestions at all?!


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

We have a female, Artemis, who will be a year old in April. She is also missing one of her front teeth! She hasn't been injured and has a grand old time crunching away on her hard food.

Maybe he will get over that other issue! My 2 male hedgehogs do that in their houses, but hardly ever when we play with them. It's just part of having a male hedgehog... maybe you can tell your brothers that it's just something male hedgehogs do?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't believe the teeth will be replaced but others will probably chime in on this.

Sorry, boys will be boys. I have two male hedgehogs and although they are discreet its still something they do in their spare time.

Here is another posting in the forum discussing it, its very common and natural:

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3351


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

My hedgehog is also missing some teeth. I think that they lose teeth for a variety of reasons but they do not grow back. As long as he can still eat it's not an issue. If he keeps losing them or looses a few at once it might be an indication of a health issue but for just one or two missing teeth it's no big deal. 

Unfortunately some boys just really like their boy time. Although since this seems new I'm wondering if some sort of hormonal change/imbalance would cause an increase in the behaviour. Is he doing it once when you get him out or is it multiple times while you have him out?


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys  The Missing Tooth Isnt Bothering Him So He'll Be Okay 
Ha I Guess We'll Just Have To Work Around The Other Problem


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hedgehogs do not grow teeth like rodents, so if he has lost a tooth it is permanent. If he is eating fine then I probably wouldn't worry about it too much. You may want to make a habit of checking on his other front tooth to make sure that it isn't loose or chipped.

Male hedgehogs will have their "boy time" once they reach sexual maturity. Just put him back in his cage and let him finish his business before continuing to play with him. You also might want to make a daily habit of washing his tummy with a wet washcloth (warm, and in a warm room). Just make sure that he gets extra cuddle time and is completely dry before leaving him alone in his cage.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

I always feel so awkward when this topic comes up! 

...In response,
I keep finding nail polish and pony-shaped poo piles next to what looks like a tiara of some sort in Mika's house... I guess girls will be girls, too! :lol: Hah!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Bengall77 said:


> You also might want to make a daily habit of washing his tummy with a wet washcloth (warm, and in a warm room). Just make sure that he gets extra cuddle time and is completely dry before leaving him alone in his cage.


This is harder than it sounds. Quigley recently got some of his boy stuff stuck in the fur beside his chin. He won't let me near it. Not in the tub, not on my lap with a wash cloth. I've had to leave it because I just can't get at it well enough to clean it.

On another note the other day I had him out wile my in-laws were over. He was sitting in my lap in his ball and my mother in law was sitting right next to us. He chose this time to begin boy time right out in the open. :shock: I was able to position him so no-one noticed.  :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol You have to love their timing on such things  For the area on his chin you could try a soft bristle toothbrush and gentally try to get it off without getting anything in his ears or face. I use a toothbrush gentally on areas that need cleaning but that my hedgie don't want me near. I usually do the toothbrush after its had time to soak a little so that the brush isn't pulling hair


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahaha! Don't you love awkward family moments? =P You can also try to clean his chin while he's eating. I've found hedgies are a little less-likely to ball up if they're distracted by yum yums. Unless he's like Mika and grabs a piece of food and runs back under her blanky to eat it... lol.


----------

